# Martin Dies Jr. State Park



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

We went last weekend for a couple of nights. Had a great time although, it was quite warm out. Nice bike riding.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

How were the mosquitos?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

We had absolutely no mosquitos, but was prepared.


----------

